# wholesale lip balm pricing



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I take $.25 cents off honey when I sell to the stores to resell. Dont sell them that cheap as your cost is still the same to make them. What do you sell them for? Maybe knock of $.10 to $.15. I would give them recommended pricing. For example, I charge $2. I might sell it to the stores for $1.85 and suggested retail might be $2.50 to $2.75. 

Hope this helps.

By the way, I sent you a pm a few days ago.. no response.


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

It all depends on your profit margin.
If you are already selling your lip balms for a maximum dollar amount, then it would be unreasonable to only take off a few cents. Most stores generally double the wholesale price to come to a final retail price.
As a general rule, our products are wholesaled at 20% off which leaves enough room to double the price and still have the consumer feel as if they are getting a good value.

Kurt


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with Kurt. A friend of mine owns a shop that retails this stuff and his biggest stressor is people who make handcrafted items who will not give him a wholesale price that allows him to mark it up by double. If they refuse to lower their price accordingly, he can't sell it cheaply enough to move the product. Noone wins.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

With Burt's Bee's selling for $1.79 (or less) and the max retail price being $3 for handmade lip balm, I usually recommend selling lip balms wholesale for $1.25 when they buy 25 or more. In our new catalog, we sell 100 unlabelled lip balms for $60. So, with a simple label--you can do quite well with retail or wholesale. We sell empty lip balm tubes in packs of 100 for $14.50. So, obviously, it's keeping your materials costs down that allow you to make a better margin.

On your bars, there may be a wider variance. Again, if someone is buying wholesale, they should be buying in a larger QTY.


----------

